# NetGear GA311 Gigabit Adapter



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

I uninstalled my old network cards' drivers and cleared the ip Address settings of my old network card (realtek). Then removed the card and then I just properly installed the new software (it's the smart wizard utility but that doesn't work properly coz it doesn't show up in the sys tray), restarted the comp to install the gigabit adapter, and then installed the drivers, respectively. All cables and LEDs from the new card and router are working properly. THe connection is "connected" and the speed is reported correctly as 100mpb/s since it is connected to a linksys befsr41 router. However, it does not communicate with the router at all. I pinged the computer's ip address and it worked but pinging the router's address does not work (request time out). Has anyone had a similar prolbem? if so, can you give me some ideas as to what my problem could be and what I could do to remedy and troubleshoot this situation? Thank you.:smile: :smile:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you using a static IP or DHCP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry i'm late. I resolved this problem thread. The Card was stubborn at first but after removing/resetting all pci/isa/agp slot assignments the configurations reset and all was fine. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR INPUT.


----------

